# First Fattie, pizza



## guitarman023 (Oct 8, 2019)

Did a little smoking on my camping trip last week, pizza fattie with spicy italian sausage, pepperoni, salami, banana peppers, and vidalia onions. My only gripe was the bacon didn't get crispy, even running it up to 200 IT.  I smoked it between 225-275 if that matters.  I think I will find thinner bacon next time, this stuff was pretty thick, and very fatty.


----------



## buzzy (Oct 8, 2019)

Take along propane torch or propane weed burner to crisp bacon. Either of those come in handy when camping for several uses.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 8, 2019)

Looks real good. I have never smoked one however, from what I have read and seen on video they mention and use a thinner cut of bacon.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 8, 2019)

Looks fantastic!! My next fattie is definitely going to have to copy this.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Oct 8, 2019)

That sounds delicious.  If you have Meijers in Marietta they have a lower sodium bacon that is sliced pretty thin.  That's what I use for my ABT's, because they are already pretty salty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks pretty darn good from here!
Al


----------



## fullborebbq (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks great! I will be doing one with my loaded Italian sausage!


----------

